# smbutil and smbclient



## fluca1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

*S*eems to me that smbutil(1) does pretty much all the things that regular net/samba-smbclient does, but the former is FreeBSD specific. What are differences and aim of having smbutil?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

smbutil(1) is part of the base OS to complement mount_smbfs(8).

net/samba-smbclient is used by Gnome and a few others.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

And this opens a new question: what is the reason to implement CIFS support in the base system instead of relying on smbmount and smbclient? Aren't these supposed to stay up-to-date with CIFS implementation? Just curious....


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> And this opens a new question: what is the reason to implement CIFS support in the base system instead of relying on smbmount and smbclient?


They require a port to be installed.


----------

